# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Atmosfera  E Festave

## mariaAA

Nuk mund te ecesh  neper tirane pa vene re atmosferen  qe  e rrethon...Ajo eshte e rrethuar nga flamujt dhe nga ngjyrat kuq e zi...tek ngren  koken veren dritaret e pallateve te cilat  disa prej tyre kane varur  flamuj...Une per vete e pelqej shum kete atmosfere pasi kjo  na bashkon te gjitheve...shum prej nesh mund te udhehiqen nga turma  per te festuar pasi shum prej nesh mund te mos e dije as se cf po kremton

----------


## POKO

perse nuk ben te hudhen foto ketu,te paraqitet me mire atmosfera ?

----------

